# Kernel option for VFAT (and ISO8859-15, French language)

## gojita

Hello all,

I've read along the other topic related to mounting VFAT on my gentoo with filename having french character as 'éçè' etc ... but I could not achieve it.

Neither nautilus nor my terminal are able to print french character.

Could someone please point me the wrong option of my kernel 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 (if any):

```
iria ~ # zcat /proc/config.gz | egrep '(IOCHARSET|FAT|NLS)'

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=850

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="UTF8"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

```

Here are my fstab:

UUID=692B-6507		/media/WD300	vfat		noauto,rw,user,iocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850 0 0

I have try using utf8=true but I could not really see my french accent.

Even doing:

```

# mkdir éssai

# ls -l

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     32768 Jun 12 11:29 ?ssai

```

I have also notice that, if I do again:

```

# mkdir éssai

mkdir: cannot create directory `\351ssai': File exists

```

I do not complain about File exists, but about the \351ssai which I found strange ... it's the correct octal number for 'é' in ISO8859-15, but why the error message do not print it correctly ?

The encoding of my terminal is set to "Western (ISO-8859-15)" (gnome-terminal)

Thank you very much for any help

Laurent

----------

## mr.sande

Under the assumption that French in Canada and French in France isnt much different, have you tried using code-page 863?

I have myself set the default codepage for vfat  to 865 (Norwegian/Danish) in the kernel, it seems to work just fine.

----------

## micmac

Try this for the kernel:

```
CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=850

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-15"
```

And then you start gconf-editor as user and edit "mount_options" in /system/storage/default_options/vfat. Just add "utf8" and "shortname=mixed".

If you mount a vfat unit through /etc/fstab you'd have to put the latter in fstab.

Regards!

----------

